# NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Founders Edition 8GB GDDR6X 30.000



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello guys,

My friend brought me this graphics card from abroad and it was very cheap.

I'm crypto mining, and this graphics card has never been used.

The box was never opened.

Selling because I'm getting a better graphics card.

*Price:* 30.000 including shipping.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice to see someone not trying to scalp it. If I had a PC, I'd have bought it immediately.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nice to see someone not trying to scalp it. If I had a PC, I'd have bought it immediately.


Thank you. I'm waiting for the buyer


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

Still available.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 2, 2021)

sent you PM


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

@Admin
@moderator
@whitestar_999

OMG....Again someone created this thread...in my name...kindly look into this...its spam...same lime another three conversations in my inbox...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

How is this possible...some creating thread...in my name...any suggestions...pls urgent...otherwise someone will cheat on behalf of my name


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

@whitestar_999 
Kindly delete your end...suggest any resolution


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Still available.


omg...who is this guy... 3 am...i was in deep sleep


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 2, 2021)

Is your password <yourname>123? Someone has cracked it and now using it to post it. Logout from all places immediately and change your password, also enable 2fa from password and security>2-factor>enable

@whitestar_999 perhaps check his ip from which that message was posted, if ips are being logged


----------



## chetansha (Oct 2, 2021)

And i was planning to travel to chennai to buy this 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

chetansha said:


> And i was planning to travel to chennai to buy this
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


OMG....Did you talk to someone?
Beware...don't give money


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @shreeux hoping you have changed your passwords of all the social websites you use and especially bank.


Now changed...Digit forum...its was happen before

Bank not changed

After using Kaspersky Total Security...why this will happen?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Now changed...Digit forum...its was happen before
> 
> Bank not changed
> 
> After using Kaspersky Total Security...why this will happen?


I deleted my original post since Rumbaman already suggested same. I didnt see it earlier.

Check task manager for some keylogger malware. Don't login into bank from your PC for time being. 

For the last part, someone guessed your password and logged in.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

@whitestar_999 @Desmond @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  we need your inputs here


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I deleted my original post since Rumbaman already suggested same. I didnt see it earlier.
> 
> Check task manager for some keylogger malware. Don't login into bank from your PC for time being.
> 
> For the last part, someone guessed your password and logged in.


I dont know which one is malware...kindly check the below link...suggest

TASK MANAGER


----------



## chetansha (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> OMG....Did you talk to someone?
> Beware...don't give money


Nope. I was awaiting reply to the dm

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> I dont know which one is malware...kindly check the below link...suggest
> 
> TASK MANAGER


looks ok. Keep eye on the apps which are transmitting data over network. Go to Performance tab of the Task Manager and then at the bottom click on Resource Manager. Then click on Network tab and keep eye on apps showing up there. Google about the service if you do not know what exactly it is.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> looks ok. Keep eye on the apps which are transmitting data over network. Go to Performance tab of the Task Manager and then at the bottom click on Resource Manager. Then click on Network tab and keep eye on apps showing up there. Google about the service if you do not know what exactly it is.





https://imgur.com/a/GMulfpv


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is your password <yourname>123? Someone has cracked it and now using it to post it. Logout from all places immediately and change your password, also enable 2fa from password and security>2-factor>enable
> 
> @whitestar_999 perhaps check his ip from which that message was posted, if ips are being logged


Thanks...all done including 2FA
Lets see this time


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2021)

So your account got hacked and someone created thread ?

Dude just use a password manager and make a proper password.

Imagine if this was your bank account. Scary stuff


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> @Admin
> @moderator


These are not real. 

@whitestar_999 @Desmond @Anorion please rename/delete/ban these accounts so that new users won't get confused.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> How is this possible...some creating thread...in my name...any suggestions...pls urgent...otherwise someone will cheat on behalf of my name


If your mouse has double click issues, you might see a duplicate thread with same time of posting. It has happened with me on another forum.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If your mouse has double click issues, you might see a duplicate thread with same time of posting. It has happened with me on another forum.


No...
Yesterday I faced an issue...while open this forum not opening...Page not displayed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> No...
> Yesterday I faced an issue...while open this forum not opening...Page not displayed


Also, I don't think I've ever seen a selling post in forum with . as a separator for digits. And a 5k drop on a 3070Ti seems fishy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2021)

can we have a better password enforcement rule in digit forums. (Pls ignore if already done, I dont believe it is)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Also, I don't think I've ever seen a selling post in forum with . as a separator for digits. And a 5k drop on a 3070Ti seems fishy.



. is used in some european countries, so we can give a guess to that spammer's location.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @whitestar_999 @Desmond @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  we need your inputs here


What about?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> What about?


Possible to find through IP if shreeux own PC was used to login or he logged in from a different IP. Sorry if you are not allowed to do this. And how to look for malware or something suspicious in his system.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @whitestar_999 @Desmond @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  we need your inputs here


Not a mod


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Possible to find through IP if shreeux own PC was used to login or he logged in from a different IP. Sorry if you are not allowed to do this. And how to look for malware or something suspicious in his system.


As of now using Kaspersky Total Security
Need to any other than this?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> As of now using Kaspersky Total Security
> Need to any other than this?


I don't know if you need anything else apart from this. Just scan your system with this and with Malwarebytes if possible.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I don't know if you need anything else apart from this. Just scan your system with this and with Malwarebytes if possible.


6 was found and quarantined...its free version....if uninstall again infect



https://imgur.com/a/OkV85gY


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> 6 was found and quarantined...its free version....if uninstall again infect
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/OkV85gY


No, it would not infect again. Don't uninstall Malwarebytes, it is useful. Google about this service and find out to which software it is associated with.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Possible to find through IP if shreeux own PC was used to login or he logged in from a different IP. Sorry if you are not allowed to do this. And how to look for malware or something suspicious in his system.


It's possible but why do you want to do this? I can check though, what date?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> It's possible but why do you want to do this? I can check though, what date?


I thought this might help in finding out if someone has any access to OP system. May be you can check the date on which this thread was created.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2021)

@shreeux your acc was hacked, the thread was created from a well known US proxy IP address range. There have been recently many big data breaches in India like dominos, mobikwik, big bazaar etc so do not use same email id/password combination for multiple sites.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My friend brought me this graphics card from abroad and it was very cheap.
> 
> ...


Check PM once


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Check PM once


OP is not the actual seller. His account was compromised.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP is not the actual seller. His account was compromised.


Okay
Thanks for the heads-up.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @shreeux your acc was hacked, the thread was created from a well known US proxy IP address range. There have been recently many big data breaches in India like dominos, mobikwik, big bazaar etc so do not use same email id/password combination for multiple sites.


OK...UNDERSTOOD...MODIFIED PASSWORD AND ENABLED 2FA


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @shreeux your acc was hacked, the thread was created from a well known US proxy IP address range. There have been recently many big data breaches in India like dominos, mobikwik, big bazaar etc so do not use same email id/password combination for multiple sites.


OK...UNDERSTOOD...MODIFIED PASSWORD AND ENABLED 2FA


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2021)

I guess there is nothing else to discuss here, so locking this thread to avoid anyone else thinking this is legit.


----------

